# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  The Dingbat!

## ragnew

Man, it's hard to believe that I haven't posted pics of this guy in over a year. I love my pyxies, but I have to say that this guy has a special place in my heart. If I had to get rid of all but one critter, he'd be the one staying. So here he is. My buddy, The Dingers...

















And one of his uber "high tech" enclosure...



After about 3 years this is the only frog that I haven't gotten somewhat bored with!

Thanks for lookin'.

----------


## Ebony

Very cool, What his size? :Frog Smile:

----------


## jelkins

That is a great looking frog!  About how big do you think it is and could you tell me a little about it's diet?

----------


## Kurt

What a little monster!

----------


## ragnew

Haha, thanks a lot folks! He's an awesome frog indeed! Right now he's sittin' at about 4" give or take. He looks MASSIVE but he really isn't all that big  :Big Grin: 

Jelkins, as far as the food goes I give him 3 - 4 large nightcrawlers 2 times per week. And I dust the crawlers with a herptivite / rep-cal mix 3 times or so a month. He's also eaten a pinkie mouse here or there but isn't too fond of them so its mainly the worms.

Thanks again folks! I'm glad that you like him!

----------

